# What does it cost?



## gtsecc (Sep 28, 2006)

I hope this is the correct place to ask this question.

If I come up with a design, will some companies execute it on the shirts and ship them to me? Let’s say I want a white pocket T, with 2 colors, red and blue on the pocket, and 3 colors, red, blue, and black on the back, about how much will that cost? Let’s say we have 30 shirts made.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

It depends on too many things to give you a simple answer..
.. I mean it will depend on what brand shirts..
It will depend on how the shirts are produced.. and who produces them..
so there is no easy answer for this one..
sue


----------



## gtsecc (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, I would love to have them done on combed cotton, or heck mercerized, but that will blow the price out of the ball park.
Hanes or Gildan are about $3 a shirt, right?
Then I would want let's say 30 shirts.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

It depends on where you are at but figure a min of 36-48 shirts with pockets at $2 each plus $50 per color, plus 30c per color, per shirt. At 36 shirts with 5 colors (2 front, 3 back) you are looking at $250 (screens), $72 (shirts), $54 printing, plus shipping. Total is $376 or $10.44 per shirt plus shipping. You can leverage your shirt cost by going higher in your minimums. 

My guess is you can get 48 done for around $6-$8 each plus shipping.


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

or dtg might be cheaper cause no set up charges and u can usually do lots of colors easy


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

gtsecc said:


> I hope this is the correct place to ask this question.
> 
> If I come up with a design, will some companies execute it on the shirts and ship them to me? Let’s say I want a white pocket T, with 2 colors, red and blue on the pocket, and 3 colors, red, blue, and black on the back, about how much will that cost? Let’s say we have 30 shirts made.


Yes, you just need to call up a few screen printing companies around you and let them know your design specs and the quantities you need and they will give you quotes.


----------



## gtsecc (Sep 28, 2006)

What is this service called? In other words, can I ask on these forums who can do this and get bids, or does that exceed the scope of the forum?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

gtsecc said:


> What is this service called? In other words, can I ask on these forums who can do this and get bids, or does that exceed the scope of the forum?


In general, that exceeds the scope of these forums. 

However, we do have a t-shirt printing referrals area here where you can request people send you bids via email or Private Message.

Feel free to post a message there requesting bids for your next project: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referr...t-your-t-shirt-printing-design-requests-here/


----------

